# Best 360 Elite Deal?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm after an Elite with Forza 3.

I've seen in Sainsburys they do Elite, Forza 3, Fifa 10 and two other games (don't remember what they are)

Is there anything better out there on the High Street?

I know Amazon do a better deal, but I can't get the bundle to work and can't be bothered to wait for it to be delivered 

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how about this one chap?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks ok Kev, thanks 

I'm not sure I'd play the other games, but got to be worth a look... it just means going into town, which I simply refuse to do on a Saturday :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That looks ok Kev, thanks
> 
> I'm not sure I'd play the other games, but got to be worth a look... it just means going into town, which I simply refuse to do on a Saturday :lol:


could always sell the games you don't want and get some you do  i hate going into town on a saturday as well - particually with people barging around doing their xmas shopping :lol:

edit: theres a pack on their as well iirc with forza 3 on its own as well - this one

fed up with waiting for GT5 then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah... Live is better for multiplayer too, so I'm wanting it for MW2


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Asda had a good deal 4 games inc forza 3 an extra controller and the elite console for 199.99


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

cdti_sri said:


> Asda had a good deal 4 games inc forza 3 an extra controller and the elite console for 199.99


Not any more  Ended last week.

I ordered it from Amazon - Elite, Forza, Fifa, 2 other games and extra pad - same deal as Asda but £2.99 more.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any links please?

im looking to get a 360 elite for forza so im also looking for the best deal


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> any links please?
> 
> im looking to get a 360 elite for forza so im also looking for the best deal


Yep sure:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&ref_=amb_link_82960773_1&docId=1000095443

Best deal out there at the mo


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You get:

Xbox 360 Elite Console with 120GB Hard Drive (2009/2010) 

Xbox 360 Wireless Entertainment Pack (includes Xbox 360 Wireless Controller Black and Two Xbox 360 Games - Pure and Lego Batman) 

Plus TWO of the games there all for £199 delivered


----------

